# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Όταν το εμπόρευμα βγαίνει σκάρτο

## Ryu

σημερα μεσα στον καδο σκουπιδιων κοντα στο σπιτι μου υπαρχαν 2 κουτες με στιβαγμενα νεκρα κοτοπουλα,θα ηταν καμια 30αρια.ενα ηταν ποιο διπλα κ ζωντανο,κ κοιταζοντας καλητερα παραδιπλα ηταν ενα ακομα...αδειασα τις κουτες κ βρικα αλλα 2 ζωντανα....συνολο βρικα 4 ζωντανα κ λογικα θα ηταν κ αλλα,αλλα θα σκασανε....τα πηρα σπιτι τα εβαλα προχειρα σε ενα κλουβι μεταφορας κ τους εδωσα baytril αφου ρωτησα πτηνιατρο(εχουν κατι σαν βραχνιασμα)ειναι συχνο εδω στα μεγαρα να πετανε ζωντανα κοτοπουλακια στους καδους αλλο τετοιο πραγμα πρωτη φορα ειδα...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παπαπα...δεν εχω λογια πλεον...

μπραβο δεσποινα!!!ελπιζω και ευχομαι να ζησουν ολα..θα τα κρατισεις?!

----------


## Ryu

ναι αγγελε,αν ζησουν,οταν μεγαλωσουν,θα τα βαλω με τις αλλες κοτες,προς το παρων τα κραταω μακρια απο ολλα τα αλλα...

----------


## jk21

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ επειδη θα ηταν σε στρεσογονο περιβαλλον και τα βρηκες σε ακομη χειροτερο δωστους τροφη με μπολικη ριγανη ανακατεμενη και ριγανονερο .το στρες ανεβαζει τα κοκκιδια και στις κοτες ειδικα των εκτροφειων ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο .επεισης επειδη τα βλεπω μεγαλουτσικα και θα τρωνε και ψωμι μουλιασε λιγο και σπασε μεσα σκελιδες σκορδου και δωστα να φανε (για τον ιδιο λογο ) 

μπραβο σου για την πραξη σου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.

----------


## serafeim

εγω δεν εχω λογια... εννοειται _Μπραβο_

----------


## vagelis76

Εκείνα που πρόλαβες είχαν "Άγιο" .....εσένα Δέσποινα!!!!
Άνθρωποι με ευαισθησίες και αγάπη για κάθε ζωή που υπάρχει πάνω στη γή είναι ωραίοι άνθρωποι και άμα τυχαίνει να τους γνωρίζω νιώθω πολύ ωραία!!!!!!!
Περιμένω να δω και αυγό από τις μικρές κυρίες που πήραν αναβολή θανάτου!!!!!!
Να τις χαίρεσαι Δεσποινάκι!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αχ βρε Ντεμπυ μου...
Και κοτες βρηκες με τους αχρηστους πια εκει εξω;;;;
Πετανε τα παντα πια...

----------


## NoAngeL

Δέσποινα, συμβουλές δυστυχώς δεν έχω όμως έχω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο γι' αυτό που έκανες! Ήταν πολύ τυχερά και αυτά που βρέθηκαν στο δρόμο σου! Και είμαι σίγουρη πως κι εσύ νιώθεις πολύ ωραία που κατάφερες να τα σώσεις από βέβαιο θάνατο! Μακάρι να υπήρχαν περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με τις αντιλήψεις και τις ευαισθησίες σου.

----------


## Anna

Αθώα μου μικρά μου πλάσματα..βλέπεις τον πόνο στα μάτια τους.. :sad:

----------


## Sissy

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την γεμάτη ευαισθησία πράξη σου Δέσποινα!!!

----------


## Ryu

δυστιχως μονο το 1 ζει..τα δυο πεθαναν την ιδια μερα που τα βρικα κ το αλλο την επομενη..αυτη διχνει να ειναι καλητερα κ τρωει αρκετα...οπως ειπα κ παραπανω,βρισκω συχνα κοτοπουλα πεταμενα σε καδους,περιση ειχα βρει δυο με σχεδον καθολου δερμα στους λαιμους κ το ενα με στραβα ποδια...

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω βρε Δέσποινα, κρίμα για τα 3 που δεν τα κατάφεραν!Τυχερό αυτό το τελευταίο που επιβίωσε αρκετά για να το αναλάβεις! Πάντως το πέταγμα ζωντανών κοτόπουλων είναι συνηθισμένη τακτική στα ορνιθοτροφεία. Εδώ, ντόπιος "αυγουλάς", με μεγάλο ορνιθοτροφείο, όταν μαζεύονται αρκετές κότες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πλέον αυγά, ή όταν του αρρωσταίνουν πολλές ταυτόχρονα, πάει δίπλα στη χωματερή, ανοίγει τρύπα με εκσκαφέα, τις πετάει όλες μέσα και τις θάβει όπως είναι, ζωντανές ή νεκρές. Πραγματικά είμαστε το χειρότερο είδος...

----------


## Anna

> Εδώ, ντόπιος "αυγουλάς", με μεγάλο ορνιθοτροφείο, όταν μαζεύονται αρκετές κότες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πλέον αυγά, ή όταν του αρρωσταίνουν πολλές ταυτόχρονα, πάει δίπλα στη χωματερή, ανοίγει τρύπα με εκσκαφέα, τις πετάει όλες μέσα και τις θάβει όπως είναι, ζωντανές ή νεκρές. Πραγματικά είμαστε το χειρότερο είδος...


 Ε όχιιι  :sad:  τα καημένα...

----------


## andreas142

μπραβό σου τελικά έζησαν οι κότες?

----------


## Niva2gr

Πώς πάνε οι κοτούλες;

----------


## vas

http://www.on-news.gr/2011/05/blog-post_6569.html

----------


## tonis!

τι να πω....πραγματικα κριμα (ανεβαζω το βιντεο ωστε να το βλεπουμε πιο ευκολα )

----------


## Ryu

δυστιχως η τελεταια εφυγε προχθες...εδειχνε καλητερα αλλα τελικα δεν τα καταφερε....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κριμα δεσποινα...
μπραβο σου ομως για την προσπαθεια!!!

----------


## vas

συμφωνω,κριμα ομως η πραξη σου ηταν πολυ καλη

----------


## Niva2gr

Λυπάμαι Δέσποινα! Σκέψου όμως οτι εσύ της έδωσες μιά τελευταία ευκαιρία να ζήσει λίγο καλά. Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως η ταλαιπωρία της τη νίκησε...

----------

